
Fannie, Freddie cleared to pump $200 billion into market - kirubakaran
http://www.reuters.com/article/domesticNews/idUSN1928966020080319
======
jakewolf
Doesn't this mean they can leverage their assets even more which is what
caused the credit crisis in the first place?

